# cutting my Pom's hair?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I want to cut my Pom's hair. She is so warm and gets stuff in the hair under her tail and her mouth so we want to lighten her load. She is only seven months so I don't want to mess her hair up. I am thinking of using a razor type thing that my husband uses. It is kind of like a big fat comb. We just used it on our Yorky, Llapsa, Pekineese mix and she looks fine. Do we have anyone on board her does their Pom's hair and what does it look like? I definitely do not want the long hair look.

Thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anytime you cut a doublecoated breed's hair, you run the risk of it not growing back correctly. Some dogs grow back just fine, some don't. They grow back patch, all fuzzy undercoat, etc. Generally, the risk is higher the shorter you go. Being that she's a puppy still, I would just do a trim on her sanitary area, pads, and feet at this point, and wait for coat change to do anything drastic. Here is a picture of what can happen when clipping a doublcoated breed short..This is actually a pomeranian.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We are headed south next week where it is going to be very warm compared to what we have had here and she seems to be a "hot dog" as it is so I am not sure what do here. I want to take her on the beach (ocean) but I don't want her to be real hot when walking on the streets also.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I would not cut the hair. it wont do much of anything to help with the heat. the coat works as a insulator for cold and hot. she will be cooler with it on. She will survive hanging out at the beach, keep her shaded, freash water and dip her in the water if you want or let her swim if she wants.

you really risk ruining her coat. if you dont want a long hair dog, why did you get one? Not being rude or anything, but you did say you dont want the long hair look.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I don't want the long haired look like it dragging on the ground. I like her basically as she is now. Would like to keep it like it is now. Maybe we will lightly cut under the tail and her chin.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Omg Graco!! Is that poor dog now bald? Was there anything you could do to make him look normal. Poor thing.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kina_A said:


> Omg Graco!! Is that poor dog now bald? Was there anything you could do to make him look normal. Poor thing.


No, she's not bald. She comes in every month, and gets cut down to that short length you see on her in the close up photo. Coats that grow back in badly like that will grow differently every time. Sometimes, those short areas in the pic grow out, sometimes not. Her owners like her cut short, so it doesn't bother them any..but her coat would never come back even close to normal, even if they wanted it to. Never. She is older now..will turn 15 in August and really is in great shape for her age..just ruined coat from being cut short.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

http://i466


Well we chickened out on the full haircut and gave her a trim. She was getting wild looking. Here she is now.

[IMG]http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr27/Gingee01/0730091834a.jpg



Try it again. The hair isn't lopsided like it looks in the picture.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh thank goodness that she isn't blad. When I first looked at the pictures, it looked bald!! It just looks kind of strange. I've never seen a shaved Pom before. 

I had no idea that you could ruin a doublecoated dog's hair by shaving it. Good to know if I ever get a doublecoated dog!!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Snuggles said:


> I don't want the long haired look like it dragging on the ground. I like her basically as she is now. Would like to keep it like it is now. Maybe we will lightly cut under the tail and her chin.


Well you can easily get the long hair trimmed. I trim Blazes in summer, or else the long mane of his and somache hair drag in dirt and all that fun stuff. a trim wont ruin the coat, is its not getting right down in to the coat. she looks good in her trim.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. I think she needs a little more evening out but............


----------

